
A Modified ElGamal for Passwords Only - jackokring
https://kring.co.uk/2017/09/a-modified-elgamal-for-passwords-only/
======
CarolineW
While I can write down D-H key exchange and ElGamal without thinking too hard,
there's no guarantee when I do so that I will be using the same letters for
the same components as you have here. So I'd have to work out the bijection
between the letter you've used and the letters I've used, and it all becomes a
lot of work, and just obscures the point.

Why don't you (assuming you're the author, based on your username and the
author's name) either include the definition, or at least give a pointer to a
definition that uses the notation you are using?

The result of _not_ doing so is that I've read this and thought: That will be
a _lot_ of work to interpret.

Closed it and moved on.

